# When do you wear your Master Masons Ring?



## scialytic

I'm just curious...


----------



## calee

I wear mine all the time, except when I'm at work


----------



## Mac

I wear it daily at school and work. Wore it to my admissions interviews, too.


----------



## Michael Hatley

I just leave it on 24/7 generally.


----------



## BroBill

When ever I leave the house or have guests over.


----------



## scialytic

What style did you guys go with? Traditional with stone?


----------



## Ed Nelson

All the time (when I remember).
I take it off at night to sleep (unlike my wedding ring) and don't always remember to put it on when I get up.


----------



## Benton

Pretty much at all times when out of the house. Occasionally forget it, though.


----------



## Michael Hatley

> What style did you guys go with? Traditional with stone?




Mine is stainless steel acid etched, the standard logo.








Also have one of these for when I'm in the mood:







Both are cheap, $90 or so, stainless steel so they stand up to anything, and made by a local Texas Mason here in Houston.

JEMSBYJEM MASONIC / FRATERNAL / MILITARY RINGS


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs

All the time! I love Masonry!


----------



## Cigarzan

I don't own one. Then again, I've only been a Mason since 1987, so what's the rush? : )


----------



## Txmason

I have a Masonic ring that was my uncles he and my grandfather were both raised on Dec. 1, 1941 and I need to get the band fixed. I have taken it to two jewelers. One wanted at first $48 dollars to fix the nixes in the band but then was upped to $90 to fix it. The second jeweler I took it to said it would be $150 to fix and they could not  garuntee that the fix would work. Are there any brothers whom are master jewelers that could help me? It is a family heirloom and I'd like to wear it. If not, if I posted a picture you think it could find another one just like it?

Best,
Bro. Jerry


----------



## KSigMason

I wear mine all the time. There has been only a few times I've taken it off, but I was required to as I was working on a piece of equipment.


----------



## Brent Heilman

I wear mine all the time. I take it and my wedding band off at night when I go to bed and that is pretty much the only time when either of them are not on me.

Here is mine that I wear everyday. I have another that was my father-in-laws but it is put away for now.


----------



## scialytic

That is a stunning ring!


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Brent Heilman said:


> I wear mine all the time. I take it and my wedding band off at night when I go to bed and that is pretty much the only time when either of them are not on me.
> 
> Here is mine that I wear everyday. I have another that was my father-in-laws but it is put away for now.


 
Truly a work of art!


----------



## Blake Bowden

Unfortunately when my house got broken into, they stole my S&C Ring  I do have my SR ring though and wear it all the time.


----------



## scialytic

That's weak! May their punishment be commensurate with their crime...and more.


----------



## Colby K

I have two, a cheap titanium one and a much nicer one passed down from my great great grandfather.  I wear the Titanium one 24/7 Unless it's to a fancy event, then it's the other.


----------



## Brent Heilman

I do like my everyday ring. It gets a lot of comments and it didn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Mines in the mail.  I plan to wear it all the time


----------



## MM Wood

Now i wear mine all the time. When it was passed down to me, (belonged to my grandfather who purchased it in 1970) I didnt wear it all the time because it is very specal to me and did not want anything to happen to it. Then after much thought, I decided to wear it all the time because he wore it with pride for 30 years before he passed and it is still in great shape. It is old school, not stones just 14k gold with the emblem in silver.


----------



## Txmason

@brentheilman

What does your ring look like? I'm looking for an everyday ring to wear.


----------



## scialytic

I'm eyeballing this one. Presumptuous, I know...but at least I had the link for you ;-) 

It's Tungsten and only $50. I have a Tungsten-Carbide wedding ring. It's heavy, but great coloring. Great for everyday wear!

http://http://www.freemasonstore.co...gsten-Ring-in-Black/product_info.html?sort=9d


----------



## Brent Heilman

Txmason said:


> @brentheilman
> 
> What does your ring look like? I'm looking for an everyday ring to wear.


 
If you look at the picture it looks pretty much the same even though I wear everyday. The only thing that has happened to it is the bottom of the band is a little scratched and the 2nd word on the top is a little flattened out. It has held up really well. I picked it up on ebay from a store called secret of art. They have several to choose from and their prices aren't all that bad.


----------



## jrmysell

I have 2 rings. The first was my great-grandpa's that he bought when my grandma graduated high school, then about 25 years later he gave it to my grandpa and my grandpa presented it to me when I was raised to MM. I usually wear it all the time, but not at work. The other is a Shrine/Scottish Rite/Blue Lodge ring that I wear to Shrine and Scottish Rite meetings.


----------



## bkoerner

Send me a message direct. Our DDGM is a Jeweler, he might be able to help... Don't know the cost but he does amazing work


----------



## cjapgar

I wear it the same way that I wear my wedding ring. That is pretty much everywhere, everyday. I take it off when I work out in the gym or if I am preparing a meal for the family from scratch.


----------



## jleesmith1999

I wear mine always mine is a wedding band and I have a Texas masons ring stainless steel I wear out of the house


----------



## jhale1158

I wear my $12 dollar EBay ring (lol) at work, and usually most social gatherings. I was broke and still am, having just started my job today. I'll get myself a new one eventually. It's all kinds of scratched up though...


----------



## Brian Morton

*ring*

Last the I checked you didn't need metallic substances to be a Mason. Don't worry about cost.


----------



## jhale1158

Oh I love my ring, but I found a nicer one online. I'd like to have one eventually!


----------



## osiris

24/7 im proud of being a mason


----------



## Fbateman

All the time except work, regulations prohibit any rings.


----------



## Mr3oh2

I have to agree with a few brethren and say that, as a delight it is to wear a ring that's been passed down or meaningful, mineral or metallic substances do not make us the upright men we are today. I know, pulling out the book haha, but I have to agree. I'm involved enough within my district that people either know already I'm a Mason, or ask me about it because I take so much time out of the week for 2-5 lodges not including their DeMolay and Job's chapters/etc.  so wearing a ring isn't something I see necessary. Most of the people I work with I could care less if they knew, and when I do go out, I often don't want to be the center of attention (or speculation) so I reserve my ring for bigger events. Just so happens that those events are usually Masonic anyhow haha.


----------



## BrotherCoffeen

I wear mine when I am not at work. I cannot wear it at work. Plus it would get dirty anyways. Any chance I had I wear my Masonic ring.


----------



## daddyrich

Every day, everywhere I go. I put off joining for too long and receiving my MM degree remains one of my proudest moments. There is only one proper way to wear it - with pride in yourself and honor to the Craft.


----------



## towerbuilder7

I purchased my Ring from Reiner's Jewelry here in Houston.   Mr Reiner is a Mason, and gave me a very good deal on my S & C Ring, as well as my pendant.  Being that I am a Patrol Sergeant with Houston PD, I don't wear jewelry at work, with the risk of damaging them when struggling with suspects.  However, I wear my wedding band and Masonic Ring at all times when off duty, unless asleep or cooking.         Bro Vincent C Jones, Sr.   Bayou City Lodge 228, PHA, F&AM, Houston, Texas


----------



## denmot65

I wear mine all the time. I do remove it at night before bed, but put it back on before leaving the house the next morning


----------



## davidjones201

Gold with red stone. Classic


----------



## cemab4y

I try to wear a MM ring, every time I go out. I have a stainless-steel ring that I wear when I work overseas. And I have my Grandfather's heirloom ring, for special occasions. And I have an "everyday" ring that I wear in the USA.  I have a gold-plated Shriner's ring, that I wear when I attend Shrine functions.


----------



## cleighty

When I got raised my wife purchased a masonic ring for meto replace my wedding ring that I thought that I had lost. So I wear mine allthe time except at work for fear of a de-gloving injury.


----------



## Ol Kev

michael hatley said:


> i just leave it on 24/7 generally.


 
ditto


----------



## Roy Vance

All the time. I have already cracked the stone and lost the Square and Compasses once and had to send it off to a jeweler and have them replaced, but I still wear it 24/7.


----------



## MarkR

Pretty much every time I leave the house, but I do mix my Scottish Rite "Yod" ring into the rotation.



scialytic said:


> What style did you guys go with? Traditional with stone?


I have three MM rings.  One is pretty traditional with a gold S&C set in a black stone, one is our Lodge ring from Brother Gordon Spurlock (like this one, except with our Lodge information obviously)

 and one that's pretty stylized with the working tools, S&C, acacia branch, etc. all worked into a cast silver design.


----------



## Ashlar

When I was new , I wore it everywhere I went . Now ? Almost never . When I go to lodge or if I am all dressed up , if I remember , I will slip my ring on .


----------



## K3vin

I was given rings belonging to both of my Great Grandfathers on my Fathers side of the family. I wear this one all the time except when I might be using heavy tools. The other I wear for special occasions. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur

I take off my PM ring when I sleep.  i don't take off my wedding ring for sleep.  I voted all the time but for me it's really all the waking time.


----------



## crono782

I remove it for bathing and sleeping and rarely remove my wedding ring. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## rpbrown

I have a stainless ring I wear most all of the time except when I am going to a "dress up affair". Then I have a dressier gold ring that my wife gave me when I was raised that I wear. It is too nice and way too expensive to wear every day in Dallas (for obvious reasons)


----------



## Brother JC

I've worked enough jobs where a ring becomes a liability, so I don't wear jewelry to work any more. Steel and titanium are much stronger than bone, and forbidden on many job sites.
My present ring is 60-70 years old, and I only wear it when I "suit up."


----------



## rebis

I try to wear my blue lodge ring as much as I can, but though beautiful, it is a bit bulky and needs to be taken off when I do manual work. My Scottish Rite ring however doubles as my wedding band so I keep it on throughout the day taking it off at night.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## zouzoum

I wear mine everyday ... I have a job interview next week..do u think I have to remove it ? 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## ej6267

zouzoum said:


> I wear mine everyday ... I have a job interview next week..do u think I have to remove it ?
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



If it's not a huge affair I wouldn't worry about it. Those not in the know probably won't notice it anyway. Good luck on the interview!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## zouzoum

ej6267 said:


> If it's not a huge affair I wouldn't worry about it. Those not in the know probably won't notice it anyway. Good luck on the interview!
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Thank u Bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## dfreybur

zouzoum said:


> I have a job interview next week..do u think I have to remove it ?



Chances are it won't be noticed.  In the small chance that it is noticed and it triggers a negative reaction, is that an environment you would want to work in?  Eventually your colleagues will notice that you wear the ring every day.  I figure finding out early on would be dodging a bullet and avoiding a bad job.

My attitude on this carries my bias as an American where we are very open open our membership.   As you wear your ring every day it probably works.  Would you change rings to a class ring or similar for work?  I long ago decided to wear Masonic rings instead of class rings.


----------



## JKC84

I wear my rings daily except the shower or some type of rough manual labor other than that my rings never leave my fingers  


Jaron Coby 32ndâ€¢ SR.MM Oxnard Lodge #341


----------



## zouzoum

dfreybur said:


> Chances are it won't be noticed.  In the small chance that it is noticed and it triggers a negative reaction, is that an environment you would want to work in?  Eventually your colleagues will notice that you wear the ring every day.  I figure finding out early on would be dodging a bullet and avoiding a bad job.
> 
> My attitude on this carries my bias as an American where we are very open open our membership.   As you wear your ring every day it probably works.  Would you change rings to a class ring or similar for work?  I long ago decided to wear Masonic rings instead of class rings.


I agree with you bro ..But I am from Lebanon and over there some people are not open minded about things like freemasonry as in US so thats where my question came from .

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## marty15chris

I wear mine everyday, all day, except the shower and when I can't due to my job. (Safety). I have had very few people pick up on it. Most mistake it for a wedding band even though I wear it on my right hand. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rebis

It is interesting to note that brothers in Europe do not wear rings.
...from what I have seen anyway.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Danbeaux

I have two "everyday rings" and a"dress" ring...always have one on.


----------



## Rifleman1776

I voted "other". I don't wear at home or when doing physical work. But when out in public I always have on. Met an MM last night because we both were wearing our rings.


----------



## Levelhead

I wear mine all the time except for working (im a wood flooring installer so saw dust, glue ect will mess up a ring bad) and when i shower.


----------



## tbcrisler

I have a everyday ring I always wear, plus I have a belt buckle that has the working tools ie: plum,square,level,etc.....
I always wear the ring wherever I go.  I've net several brothers this way.......


----------



## Txmason32

I wear mine 24/7 I feel naked without it . To me not many things are more important to me . My wife and son of course and my belief in my savior and being a mason


----------



## Warrior1256

scialytic said:


> What style did you guys go with? Traditional with stone?


I wear mine all of the rime. I went with a sterling silver signet ring, the impression of the square and compass colored with black antiquing.


----------



## Joshua71

Mine is just a nice simple one and I'm comfortable wearing it for everyday or out to a function etc. It was a nice gift from my wife after being raised .


----------



## Morris

Wow. Very nice looking ring


----------



## Joshua71

Morris said:


> Wow. Very nice looking ring



Thanks Morris!


----------



## Warrior1256

Morris said:


> Wow. Very nice looking ring


I agree, nice indeed.


----------



## Joshua71

Warrior1256 said:


> I agree, nice indeed.



Thanks brother!


----------



## nixxon2000

Everywhere


----------



## Warrior1256

nixxon2000 said:


> Everywhere


Same here.


----------



## Ed Nelson

Having just joined the Knights Templar, I purchased a new ring. I wear my masonic rings all the time (1 at a time), I just switch them out as the mood strikes me.


----------



## jwhoff

Between showers. 

Stone.  My father and late brother wore the ring.  My nephew will wear it too.  After that, it's his decision.


----------



## cemab4y

I have my Grandfather's ring for special occasions. I have an "everyday" ring, that I wear here in the USA. And I have a stainless-steel ring, that I wear when I am deployed overseas.


----------



## Rifleman1776

cemab4y said:


> I have my Grandfather's ring for special occasions. I have an "everyday" ring, that I wear here in the USA. And I have a stainless-steel ring, that I wear when I am deployed overseas.


 
Good system.


----------



## HumbleTXMason

I do not own one at the moment, but looking to get one. I wear my wedding ring on my left hand and my college ring on my right. Don't know, would probably wear a Masonic ring on my right and alternate it with my college ring.


----------



## Rifleman1776

Actually, my MM ring is wearing thin. It squashes down easily. I cannot afford to replace. Might start wearing my Shrine ring. Not fancy or expensive but stout stainless steel.


----------



## tbcrisler

I've worn my MM ring for the past 3 years... It's stainless steel and I got it from Macoy's.
They have a brick front store in Richmond,VA. It was my birthday present to myself.


----------



## Warrior1256

Ed Nelson said:


> Having just joined the Knights Templar, I purchased a new ring. I wear my masonic rings all the time (1 at a time), I just switch them out as the mood strikes me.View attachment 4543


Same here. I wear mt Knights Templar ring on the middle finger of my left hand, my MM ring on the ring finger of my right.


----------



## Warrior1256

Rifleman1776 said:


> Actually, my MM ring is wearing thin. It squashes down easily. I cannot afford to replace. Might start wearing my Shrine ring. Not fancy or expensive but stout stainless steel.


My KT ring is stainless steel and is a great looking ring.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Question : I've noticed many brothers wear there Scottish Rite ring on their wedding finger, why is that ?

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## dfreybur

Travelling Man91 said:


> Question : I've noticed many brothers wear there Scottish Rite ring on their wedding finger, why is that ?



I've never seen a Brother wearing his ring on his left hand.  Where have you seen that?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

I've never seen it any other way, except for my platoon SGT. The day I saw him wear his Scottish Rite ring, he had removed his Masonic ring and wore his 32 ring on the same finger. I've always seen guys wear both. Masonic ring on right hand and Scottish rite  ring on left.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## dfreybur

Travelling Man91 said:


> I've never seen it any other way, except for my platoon SGT. The day I saw him wear his Scottish Rite ring, he had removed his Masonic ring and wore his 32 ring on the same finger. I've always seen guys wear both. Masonic ring on right hand and Scottish rite  ring on left.



Interesting jurisdictional difference.  Until I got my second PM ring (different state, slightly different symbol) I had cycled among my MM, SR and PM rings.

I've never seen, or likely never noticed, any brother wearing his ring on the left hand.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

I will say I have seen both PH and GL brothers both wear it like that. I always try and see if it's it's a one sided tradition or both. So many brothers think it's a big difference, but they would be surprised how close both groups mirror each other.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Speaking on rings, I wonder why shrine rings aren't worn as much.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Travelling Man91 said:


> Speaking on rings, I wonder why shrine rings aren't worn as much.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Hadn't thought of this before but is an excellent question.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

What I have seen worn a lot of is the 14 degree ring of the Scottish Rite. I wonder why brothers wear this ring more than the 32.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Travelling Man91 said:


> What I have seen worn a lot of is the 14 degree ring of the Scottish Rite. I wonder why brothers wear this ring more than the 32.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Don't know but, from what I understand, this ring and that of the 33rd degree are to only rings that the AASR officially recognize.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Did not know that. Learned something new.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MarkR

Warrior1256 said:


> Don't know but, from what I understand, this ring and that of the 33rd degree are to only rings that the AASR officially recognize.


You are correct.  From the statutes of the Scottish Rite (SJ):


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Okay so in other words, brothers wear the 14 degree ring because they are not a 33 degree mason and don't have any other option. So if these two are the only ones authorized, why do brothers wear the 32 degree ring ? 

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

This has me interested now. Come to think about it, I've never saw a PHA mason wear the 14th degree ring. Is it just a custom of GL or does the rules in which you posted govern all regular valleys ?

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Travelling Man91 said:


> Okay so in other words, brothers wear the 14 degree ring because they are not a 33 degree mason and don't have any other option. So if these two are the only ones authorized authorized, why do brothers wear the 32 degree ring with the eagles ?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


A Scottish Rite Mason may wear whatever type of ring that he wants to wear. It's just that the AASR only officially recognizes the rings of the 14th degree and the 33rd degree.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

When can  a Scottish Rite mason allowed to wear his ring, after the 14th degree or when he  completes the 32 ?

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## dfreybur

I see plenty of Brothers wearing Shrine rings.  I do get the point in a specific way - Brothers I've seen wearing a Shrine ring often switch to their MM ring when attending craft lodge meetings.  I attend vastly more blue lodge events than Shrine events so I end up noticing this.

When I petitioned SR on the form was an option to get a 14th degree ring.  Clearly its easy to get and officially supported.  I chose to get a 32nd degree ring with the double eagle because it's better known and I found a nice one on eBay.

It being a 14th degree ring I take it an SR brother can wear it once he's been obligated on the 14th degree.  I did the degrees as a two weekend class and it took longer than that for the 14th degree to arrive so in my case it would not have mattered.  I have since attended reunions that completed in a single weekend so that further reduces the chances of being able to wear one in the middle of doing the SR degrees.

I don't think I know any Brothers who split their SR degrees out enough to have time to receive a 14th degree ring before they made it all the way through.  I've read that European jurisdictions still do individual degrees so it can take them years, but the US jurisdictions switched to classes going on a century ago.

The fact that SR classes work has helped my drop my objections to craft degree classes.  I vastly prefer candidates to go through EE/FC/MM with plenty of time between them, but I've already been through my degrees.  Since then the degrees have been about the new candidates not about me.  We say we make good men better.  That one was a serious mental stretch to pull off!


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

dfreybur said:


> I see plenty of Brothers wearing Shrine rings.  I do get the point in a specific way - Brothers I've seen wearing a Shrine ring often switch to their MM ring when attending craft lodge meetings.  I attend vastly more blue lodge events than Shrine events so I end up noticing this.
> 
> When I petitioned SR on the form was an option to get a 14th degree ring.  Clearly its easy to get and officially supported.  I chose to get a 32nd degree ring with the double eagle because it's better known and I found a nice one on eBay.
> 
> It being a 14th degree ring I take it an SR brother can wear it once he's been obligated on the 14th degree.  I did the degrees as a two weekend class and it took longer than that for the 14th degree to arrive so in my case it would not have mattered.  I have since attended reunions that completed in a single weekend so that further reduces the chances of being able to wear one in the middle of doing the SR degrees.
> 
> I don't think I know any Brothers who split their SR degrees out enough to have time to receive a 14th degree ring before they made it all the way through.  I've read that European jurisdictions still do individual degrees so it can take them years, but the US jurisdictions switched to classes going on a century ago.
> 
> The fact that SR classes work has helped my drop my objections to craft degree classes.  I vastly prefer candidates to go through EE/FC/MM with plenty of time between them, but I've already been through my degrees.  Since then the degrees have been about the new candidates not about me.  We say we make good men better.  That one was a serious mental stretch to pull off!


Thank you for enlightening me brother


----------



## MarkR

dfreybur said:


> I don't think I know any Brothers who split their SR degrees out enough to have time to receive a 14th degree ring before they made it all the way through.  I've read that European jurisdictions still do individual degrees so it can take them years, but the US jurisdictions switched to classes going on a century ago.


You do now.  My valley (Rochester Minnesota) doesn't do "reunions."  We confer the degrees over ten months, from September through June, each year.  We even have a little ceremony to present the 14° rings to those who ordered one when they petitioned at the start of the year.  For example, this year they got the 14° in December, and have their rings (and the right to vote on business matters, since all business of the Valley is conducted in the Lodge of Perfection) for six months before getting the 32° in June.

In the Southern Jurisdiction (yes, Minnesota is Southern Jurisdiction) the official position on 32° rings is that they have no problem with members wearing them, they just aren't recognized as "official," so there is no standardization.

I have no knowledge of the ring rules of the Northern Masonic Jurisdiction, nor of PHA Scottish Rite.


----------



## Warrior1256

MarkR said:


> In the Southern Jurisdiction (yes, Minnesota is Southern Jurisdiction) the official position on 32° rings is that they have no problem with members wearing them, they just aren't recognized as "official," so there is no standardization.


Exactly.


----------

